# Televisions



## Steff (Aug 19, 2013)

Any ideas apart from Argos where I can look for a new tele, ebay is oot by the way


----------



## Mark T (Aug 19, 2013)

Currys?
Ebuyer - although read the reviews
Amazon


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> Any ideas apart from Argos where I can look for a new tele, ebay is oot by the way



Amazon. Sign up on topcashback  as well and see what companies on there do TV's - casback on your purchase xxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2013)

I've always bought tellies from John Lewis. They're often the same price as amazon, but you get a 5 year guarantee for free, usually only one year at other places


----------



## Aoife (Aug 19, 2013)

My last 2 have come from Asda!
Tesco's also often have good deals plus clubcard points


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2013)

Allways get from John lewis. Never knowengly undersold plus 5yr warrenty


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 19, 2013)

Try Freecycle in your area. You may get a decent one for nowt (apart from the travel time/petrol to pick it up, assuming you have a car available).

Andy


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> Any ideas apart from Argos where I can look for a new tele, ebay is oot by the way



Do you want a flat screen TV? check all the retailers, all have deals from time to time.

*BTW*, I got one for the bedroom 14" Flat Screen at a carboot sale for 12 Euro.

If you buy from say buy and sell, if owt goes wrong you've no comeback.

*This seems very reasonable* 
http://www.directtvs.co.uk/Toshiba_32W1333B_32_Inch_Freeview_LED_TV_32W1333B/version.asp

*Or This.*
http://www.johnlewis.com/linsar-22led900-led-hd-1080p-tv-22-inch-with-freeview-black/p231666355


----------



## jalapino (Aug 20, 2013)

I recall going to Tesco and there was a white van and was offered a 50inch lcd tv for ?100!

Now I'm sure last time I went to Tesco they sold them inside the store? not out of the back of a pikey van! 

Oh by the way I declined this wonderful offer!


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow thanks guys, we are after a 50 inch not flat screen no, his choice not mine


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2013)

Larger Tescos, some sainsburys, do a google search


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 20, 2013)

Steff said:


> Wow thanks guys, we are after a 50 inch not flat screen no, his choice not mine



Beware of getting one too big unless you have a big room. It will totally dominate it!

I had a large room in my house and a 42" screen still dominated that!!

Bigger isn't necessarily better (no tittering at the back there).

Andy


----------



## Highlander (Aug 20, 2013)

I would recommend buying locally, if possible.  Easier to get help and support if you get any problems.   John Lewis is good or a panasonic shop if you have one near you.  Check the  prices round about as the Panasonic shop will often price match places like John Lewis.


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> Beware of getting one too big unless you have a big room. It will totally dominate it!
> 
> I had a large room in my house and a 42" screen still dominated that!!
> 
> ...



Yeah we have had that discussion,we currently have a 32 so measured what a 50 would be like in the space we have and it looks ok.

Thanks highlander John Lewis looks really good for chioce


----------



## FM001 (Aug 21, 2013)

ebuyer.com is very good on price and provides a fast reliable service.


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2013)

Well tv finally choked it this morning, can dust be a factor found about 4 inches of the stuff behind tele


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well tv finally choked it this morning, can dust be a factor found about 4 inches of the stuff behind tele



Don't all tellies have 4 inches of dust behind them?  

How long have you had the tv Steff? A few years ago I bought one off my sister. She had rented it for about 20 years and when they decided to get a newer one the rental company let her buy it off them (canny lot, they would never have sold it to anyone else!) I had it for a further 10 years, but eventually had to get a new one because the channel selector buttons wouldn't stay in - they were worn out! There was no remote for it back then, so basically, although the tube was still fine you couldn't switch it on to a channel!


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol 

We have had it 8 years everyone we told said thats good for a tele


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2013)

Well managed to order a 43 inch Samsung from Ebuyer for 309.00 quid which is preety cheap these days and a wall bracket for 45 quid all in all under 370.00 didnt expect that.

Cheers Toby.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well managed to order a 43 inch Samsung from Ebuyer for 309.00 quid which is preety cheap these days and a wall bracket for 45 quid all in all under 370.00 didnt expect that.
> 
> Cheers Toby.



Sounds like a good buy  It's amazing how much bigger/cheaper they have become in recent years


----------

